# schwerer Unfall auf der PUR



## Forstmann (18. April 2011)

Hallo leute ...
seid sehr vorsichtig wenn ihr in der Umgebung von St. Ingbert unterwegs seid. Gestern hat sich ein schwerer Unfall dort ereignet, ausgelöst wohl durch dritte die wohl gegen MTB Fahrer was haben
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/polizei-e...urz-von-mountainbikefahrer--/de/News/22077619

Wenn ihr jemanden sehen solltet der sich an den Wegen zu schaffen macht, ruft die Polizei und haltet den oder diejenigen solange fest
Wünsche dem gestürzten Fahrer alles Gute und schnellste Genesung

Warum passiert so was immer? Vielleicht weil doch so mancher MTB Fahrer sich nicht an gewisse Regeln hält und zur Rache bekommt es dann irgendweiner ab .....
nehmen wir uns alle an der Nase ... Hoffentlich kriegen sie die Schweine die das verursacht haben und brummen dem mal so eine richtig fette Strafe auf ..


----------



## puremalt (18. April 2011)

Der Horror. Hoffentlich ist er nicht allzu schwer verletzt und möglichst bald wieder OK.

Wo ist das denn genau passiert? Klingt nach dem Pferdeschreck-Downhill ins Grumbachtal.

Wie durchgeknallt muß man sein, so was wie Löcher, Nagelbretter oder Drähte anzubringen? Versuchter Mord, weil er meint, der Wald sei nur seine Nutzungsart da? So was nenn ich Terrorist.

Aber du hast natürlich auch recht, daß die Rücksichtslosigkeit von einigen wenigen Fahrradrowdies so was provoziert und jeder umsichtige Biker sollte solche Rabauken in den Senkel stellen, wenn er sie trifft. Das ist absolut nicht zu verharmlosen, denn abgesehen von der Gefahr durch Psychopathen, die von denen aktiviert werden, werden die uns irgendwann den Sport komplett vermiesen, wenn nämlich die Kulanz der zuständigen Behörden in Verbote umschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (18. April 2011)

Echt ne Schweinerei sowas, hoffe dem Biker geht's zwischenzeitlich besser    und v.A. hoffe ich, dass se die Spacken drankriegen, die das Loch gegraben haben


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. April 2011)

Ach du Sch***, gute Besserung dem gestürztrn Biker.

War gestern noch auf der PUR GRÜN unterwegs, habe aber nix dergleichen gesehen. Löcher graben........wir krank ist dass denn ?

Was kommt als nächstes ? Tretminen am DB Trail, Stacheldraht über die Stiefelrunde.......Kranke Schweine!

VG
Marco


----------



## Deleted 183831 (18. April 2011)

Da fällt mir nur eins ein: Schweinerei.

Gute Besserung dem Verunglückten.


----------



## snoopy-bike (19. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich finde den Unfall auch sehr schlimm!

Aber Vorsicht! 

Dazu muss man folgendes wissen:

Der Unfall passierte im (eigentlichen) STEILANSTIEG!!! beim Hundedressurplatz an der Oststraße!! 
Dort haben irgendwelche Idioten diesen Steilanstieg in umgekehrter Richtung kurzerhand zur DH-Strecke umfunktioniert und neben die eigentliche Trasse einen Doppel-Drop eingebaut, dazu haben die besagten Schwachsinnigen natürlich Erde gebraucht, die sie im unmittelbaren Bereich ausgehoben haben, auch zwischen dem Drop! 

Wenn jemand die PUR sabotiert - warum dann ausgerechnet in einem Steilanstieg???? Und an einer Stelle wo eigentlich NIE jemand unterwegs ist (Spaziergänger)... da gibt es ganz andere Bereiche die bedeutend Kritischer wären!!
Es kann also durchaus sein, dass dieses Loch, das letztendlich zum Sturz führte, aufgrund dieser ILLEGALEN Maßnahme entstanden ist!!
Der Fahrer der gestürzt ist, ist die PUR an dieser Stelle also umgekehrt gefahren und wohl in die Hinterlassenschaften der möchtegern DHer geraten!
Ich bitte dies einmal zu Überdenken... die Presse hat natürlich mal wieder ein Faß aufgemacht (siehe "sr-online.de" Aktueller Bericht vom 18. April 2011). 
Vielleicht zu unrecht!

Viele Grüße


----------



## mäcpomm (19. April 2011)

Wie auch immer. Mir fallen hier und da auch "zufällig" auf den Weg gefallene Bäume auf.


----------



## puremalt (19. April 2011)

Danke für die Aufklärung. Da man aus anderen Gegenden ja schon von entsprechenden Fällen gehört hatte und ich befürchtete, daß jetzt auch hier ein Psychopath sein Unwesen treibt, bin ich jetzt doch erleichtert.

Und ich ändere das "rücksichtslos" in "hirnlos".

Weiß jemand wie's dem gestürzten Biker geht?


----------



## JarJarBings (19. April 2011)

Sehr geil, ich fahr da nämlich auch oft "umgekehrt" runter, wenn ich Richtung IGB fahre.  
Da hat wohl jemand grad gar nicht mitgedacht, super. 
Hoffentlich ist dem Biker nix zu schlimmes passiert, aber dort zu stürzen is echt übel, das ist ja doch recht steil dort...


----------



## Dr.Slown (19. April 2011)

...ohne worte!!

gute besserung, hoffe das schlüsselbein ist bald wieder in ordnung.

gruß
Doc


----------



## Ultroon (19. April 2011)

Ich glaub aber kaum, daß ein Mountainbiker, egal welchen Bereich unseres vielschichtigen Hobbys er ausübt, auf der Pur ein Loch gräbt und es dann so tarnt, daß man es nicht direkt sieht. Ich selber wohne in direkter Nähe zur betroffenen Stelle und habe dort feststellen müßen, daß es in diesem Bereich vermehrt zu Sabotage durch Wanderer kommt.


Desweiteren, verstehe ich nicht, daß hier manch einer immer diese Täterhaltung annimmt. Klar gibt es Schwarzescharfe, aber die gibt es überall.
Selbst wenn man sich korrekt verhält und das tue ich immer, wird man angemotzt, beschimpft oder einfach nur mit Verachtung gestraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (19. April 2011)

Ultroon schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber kaum, daß ein Mountainbiker, egal welchen Bereich unseres vielschichtigen Hobbys er ausübt, auf der Pur ein Loch gräbt und es dann so tarnt, daß man es nicht direkt sieht. Ich selber wohne in direkter Nähe zur betroffenen Stelle und habe dort feststellen müßen, daß es in diesem Bereich vermehrt zu Sabotage durch Wanderer kommt.
> 
> 
> Desweiteren, verstehe ich nicht, daß hier manch einer immer diese Täterhaltung annimmt. Klar gibt es Schwarzescharfe, aber die gibt es überall.
> Selbst wenn man sich korrekt verhält und das tue ich immer, wird man angemotzt, beschimpft oder einfach nur mit Verachtung gestraft.



Naja, so extrem find ich das nun auch wieder nicht. Auch ich war nun schon vermehrt auf der PUR unterwegs. Vorwiegend zwar die blaue Route, aber habe bislang noch nie Probleme mit anderen Gruppen (Spaziergänger,Wanderer etc.) gehabt. 
Jegliche Manipulation an den Strecken ist ein genereller Vorsatz und man nimmt definitiv Verletzungen Anderer in Kauf. Und das ist definitiv nicht als Lapalie abzustempeln.


----------



## Jobal (19. April 2011)

Weiß irgendeiner genaueres über den Unfallhergang? Vielleicht vom Betroffenen?

Es ist aus meiner Sicht schon ein Riesenunterschied ob ein paar Mtbler einen Double in die Steilabfahrt gegraben haben u. der Kollege da reingefahren ist, weil er den Sprung nicht kannte o. es nicht geschafft hat.

ODER

Ob jemand ein Loch in den Weg gegraben u. vorsätzlich getarnt hat, damit jemand reinfährt.

Ersteres sind schon Trottel, aber letzteres ist ja geplante Körperverletzung.

Gute Besserung an de Kollegen,

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Peter Lang (19. April 2011)

im Radio war vorhin schon die Rede vom Krieg zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern.


----------



## crazyeddie (19. April 2011)

das lässt sich halt besser verkaufen als "biker stellen sich beim schaufeln so blöd dran, dass anderer biker stürzt".

ich persönlich habe eigentlich das gefühl, dass mir fußgänger noch nie so unvoreingenommen und freundlich begegnet sind wie im moment.


----------



## onlyforchicks (20. April 2011)

Ich kann mich Crazyeddie eigentlich nur anschliessen. Wir sind eigentlich täglich im St.ingberter Wald mit dem MTB unterwegs und es gibt eigentlich nie ein Problem mit anderen Waldbenutzern.

Die Geschichte mit dem Unfall ist natürlich blöd , aber gleichzeitig ein gefundenes Fressen für die Presse. Ich hab mir die Stelle angesehen und komm zu dem gleichen Schluss wie SnoopyBike. 
Da waren ein paar Kids , die eigentlich keine Ahnung haben am Werk. Und ich persönlich glaub auch nicht, dass das Loch absichtlich getarnt wurde. 
Wenn sich so ein Loch mit Laub füllt, sieht man das halt leider erst im letzten Moment. 

Und ohne jemandem nahetreten zu wollen, man sollte halt immer mit allem möglichem rechnen . Schliesslich kann auch durch Sturm usw. die Strecke blockiert sein. 
Vielleicht überschätzen manche auch Ihre technischen Fahrfertigkeiten und übertreiben es bergab. 
Das soll sich nicht oberlehrerhaft anhören, ich fahr auch gern schnell bergab. Aber wie gesagt, wenn dort ein armdicker Ast unter dem Laub gelegen hätte(der auf völlig natürlichem Weg dahingekommen ist), könnte die Sache genauso ausgehen.

Trotzdem natürlich alles Gute und schnelle Genesung an den gestürzten Fahrer.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. April 2011)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich finde den Unfall auch sehr schlimm!
> 
> ...


 
Klingt nachvollziehbar.
Ähnliches ist mir am WE auf dem Hometrail passiert.
Ich wollte einen Kicker umfahren und bin Links dran vorbei.
Ich hätts wissen können - dort wurde der Boden für den Kicker ausgehoben und ist zwischenzeitlich mit Laub zugeweht.

Es ging zu Glück sturzfrei aus.
So ist das, wenn du Buddelabteilung schnell fertig werden muss.

Gute Genesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (20. April 2011)

ich finds aber auch unverschämt, dass jeder meint er müsste im wald überall drauflosbuddeln und sprünge in jeden trail graben. biken macht auch auf naturbelassenen trails spaß. wer nach dem kauf des enduros/freeriders feststellt, dass man sowas hier gar nicht braucht, sollte halt auf was tourentauglicheres umsteigen und nicht mit der schaufel den wald ans rad anpassen.


----------



## brillenboogie (20. April 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich finds aber auch unverschämt, dass jeder meint er müsste im wald überall drauflosbuddeln und sprünge in jeden trail graben. biken macht auch auf naturbelassenen trails spaß. wer nach dem kauf des enduros/freeriders feststellt, dass man sowas hier gar nicht braucht, sollte halt auf was tourentauglicheres umsteigen und nicht mit der schaufel den wald ans rad anpassen.



das würde ich etwas differenzierter betrachten! ich finde es absolut ok, sprünge und ähnliches in den wald zu bauen. diese sollten nur so angelegt sein, daß sie andere waldbenutzer und sprungunwillige radfahrer nicht beeinträchtigen. d.h. nicht in der ursprünglichen fahrlinie bauen, sondern daneben. des weiteren sollte m.e. nur totholz und erde verwendet werden und die aushublöcher sollten nicht zur falle werden... 
im übrigen bleibt einem bei querliegenden bäumen, abgesehen vom einsatz des fichtenmoppeds, oft nichts anderes übrig als sprünge zu bauen um trails fahrbar zu erhalten.
interessanterweise sind diese bäume, die monatelang lagen dann manchmal innerhalb weniger tage vom forst gesägt...


----------



## <NoFear> (20. April 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich finds aber auch unverschämt, dass jeder meint er müsste im wald überall drauflosbuddeln und sprünge in jeden trail graben. biken macht auch auf naturbelassenen trails spaß. wer nach dem kauf des enduros/freeriders feststellt, dass man sowas hier gar nicht braucht, sollte halt auf was tourentauglicheres umsteigen und nicht mit der schaufel den wald ans rad anpassen.



babbel nedd... 
nichts gegen dich,... aber warum soll man mit enduros und freeridern hier bei uns in den wäldern nichts anfangen können? klar ihre tourentauglichkeit ist im vergleich zu nem AM oder marathonfully eher eingeschränkt. aber dennoch erfreuen sich diese gerätschaften in letzter zeit wachsendem zuspruch in der szene. 
was das mit dem "schaufel den wald ans rad anpassen" angeht: klar auf der pur, bzw. ausgewiesenen radwanderwegen, bikestrecken hat sowas meiner meinung nach nichts zu suchen. es ist dort kontraproduktiv... siehe PUR-unfall...  trotzdem kannst du irgend einen querliegenden baumstamm dazu nutzen und nen drop draus bauen, indem du sand anschüttest... dies ist natürlich nur da möglich, wo es niemanden interessiert und wo das otto-normalo-biker-aufkommen sich in grenzen hält. zudem wird beim bau immer darauf geachtet, dass das material nicht hinter oder neben dem drop/ kicker entnommen wird...

zurück zum verunglückten fahrer: *gute besserung* auch von mir!

@ all: frohe ostern


----------



## chantre72 (21. April 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich finds aber auch unverschämt, dass jeder meint er müsste im wald überall drauflosbuddeln und sprünge in jeden trail graben. biken macht auch auf naturbelassenen trails spaß. wer nach dem kauf des enduros/freeriders feststellt, dass man sowas hier gar nicht braucht, sollte halt auf was tourentauglicheres umsteigen und nicht mit der schaufel den wald ans rad anpassen.



Ich kann die Meinung von crazyeddie sehr gut nachvollziehen. Bei uns in Berus gabs über 20 Jahre keine Probleme mit anderen Waldbenutzern.

Leider kommen seit einigen Monaten irgendwelche Baumeister auf die Idee auf ausgewiesenen Wanderwegen Kicker und andere Unsinnigkeiten zu bauen. Im Wald von Beaumarais wird allerhand Müll in den Wald geschleppt, um damit Schanzen und Drops zu bauen. Die Hinterlassenschaften der harten Arbeit (leere Flaschen, Verpackungen,...) bleiben im Wald liegen.

Durch solche unwissenden kommt es zunehmend zu Streckensperrungen, die uns alle betreffen.

Es geht hier nicht um's Bauen allgemein, sondern um das unkoordienierte Basteln einzelner. Ein "Park" im Wald, der niemanden stört und der idealerweise auch noch genehmigt ist, ist ne schöne Sache (siehe Überherrn).


----------



## JarJarBings (21. April 2011)

Ei wie gudd, dass ich eh immer so langsam bin, dass ich rechtzeitig reagieren kann.  Soll mal einer nochmal zu mir sagen, das zahlt sich nicht aus.  
Also Spass beiseite, ich räume auch oft Kram zur Seite und es entzieht sich mir völlig, was das soll, auf einer ausgewiesen MTB-Strecke irgendwas zu verändern, sei es jetzt durch Wanderer oder Freerider oder sonstwen. 
Wir haben hier in IGB eines der größten Waldgebiete überhaupt, gibt's da nicht genug Platz für alle? 
Und so wie ich das inzwischen verstanden habe, muss man den Unfall wohl abhaken unter "saublöd gelaufen", denn nicht nur, dass die Pur " rückwärts" gefahren wurde, es war nicht mal ein Teil der Pur, sondern der Parallelweg. Ich glaube mittlerweile nicht mehr, dass da jemand vorsätzlich einen MTB Fahrer in Gefahr bringen wollte. 
Was den grundsätzlichen Umgang mit Spaziergängern angeht, geht es mir wie CrazyEddie. Aber, s. ganz oben, ich bin wohl auch viel zu langsam unterwegs in der Regel, um Zoff mit jemand zu kriegen.


----------



## brillenboogie (21. April 2011)

zum thema "gegen die richtung":
es gibt abschnitte der pur, wie z.b. den langen flowtrail am stiefel, die absolut dazu einladen, "gegen die richtung" zu fahren. wer den hoch statt runter fährt ist m.e. selbst schuld!  sinnvoll kombiniert ergibt sich dort ne abfahrt nonstop von der hütte oben bis runter rentrisch sportplatz... 

nochmal zum thema bauen im wald:
mir ging es um eine grundsätzliche aussage.
selbstverständlich sind veränderungen auf offiziellen mtb-strecken oder wanderwegen seitens dritter nicht zu befürworten.
müllablagerungen oder ähnliches natürlich auch nicht. auch beim kickerschaufeln sollten die elementaren regeln menschlichen miteinanders berücksichtigt werden. jeder "baumeister" mit gesundem menschenverstand wird dies beachten (auch im sinne der nachhaltigkeit seiner bautätigkeiten).
wie bereits erwähnt wurde, ist der wald groß genug. etwas toleranz vorausgesetzt sollte da ein miteinander möglich sein!

over and out!


----------



## medicus41 (21. April 2011)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> zum thema "gegen die richtung":
> es gibt abschnitte der pur, wie z.b. den langen flowtrail am stiefel, die absolut dazu einladen, "gegen die richtung" zu fahren. wer den hoch statt runter fährt ist m.e. selbst schuld!



Naja, er ist aber nun mal so ausgeschildert. Man muss auch mal damit rechnen das Biker welche diese Strecke nunmal nicht kennen von unten hoch gefahren kommen während die "Eingeladenen" von oben kommen. Nun gut, an dieser Stelle passiert wohl nichts da der Flow sehr übersichtlich ist. Allerdings könnte es ja auch einen Streckenabschnitt betreffen welcher nicht so gut einsichtig ist. 
Also man hat sich dabei was gedacht der Strecke Richtungsangaben zu geben und diese sollte man auch einhalten.


----------



## brillenboogie (21. April 2011)

ich habe dort noch kein einbahnstraßenschild gesehen...


----------



## chantre72 (21. April 2011)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> , jeder "baumeister" mit gesundem menschenverstand wird dies beachten (auch im sinne der nachhaltigkeit seiner bautätigkeiten).
> wie bereits erwähnt wurde, ist der wald groß genug. etwas toleranz vorausgesetzt sollte da ein miteinander möglich sein!



Genau richtig


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. April 2011)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> zum thema "gegen die richtung":
> es gibt abschnitte der pur, wie z.b. den langen flowtrail am stiefel, die absolut dazu einladen, "gegen die richtung" zu fahren. wer den hoch statt runter fährt ist m.e. selbst schuld!  sinnvoll kombiniert ergibt sich dort ne abfahrt nonstop von der hütte oben bis runter rentrisch sportplatz...
> 
> nochmal zum thema bauen im wald:
> ...



*zustimm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstmann (28. April 2011)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> im Radio war vorhin schon die Rede vom Krieg zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern.


 

Also ich  hatte bisher nur einmal ein Problem mit anderen im Wald, ich bin meist recht freundlich, fahre langsam heran und grüsse auch freundlich, bedanke mich wenn ich Platz gemacht bekomme und in den meisten Fällen werde ich auf die gleiche Weise respektiert....

Mit fällt da kein zacken aus der Krone jemanden noch eine Schöne Tag zu wünschen und recht viel Spass beim Wandern oder was auch immer...


----------



## Blocko (28. April 2011)

Forstmann schrieb:


> Also ich  hatte bisher nur einmal ein Problem mit anderen im Wald, ich bin meist recht freundlich, fahre langsam heran und grüsse auch freundlich, bedanke mich wenn ich Platz gemacht bekomme und in den meisten Fällen werde ich auf die gleiche Weise respektiert....
> 
> Mit fällt da kein zacken aus der Krone jemanden noch eine Schöne Tag zu wünschen und recht viel Spass beim Wandern oder was auch immer...



so soll es sein! 

...aber wenn ich irgendwann mal wirklich einen Saboteur bei der Arbeit erwische, dann kann es schon sein, dass es zum Blitzkrieg kommt.


----------



## Forstmann (28. April 2011)

Blocko schrieb:


> so soll es sein!
> 
> ...aber wenn ich irgendwann mal wirklich einen Saboteur bei der Arbeit erwische, dann kann es schon sein, dass es zum Blitzkrieg kommt.


 
Muss jetzt lachen, Blitzkrieg, das nenn ich witzig ...es bleibt hoffentlich bei dem einen Mal aber trotzdem Augen immer schön auf halten ....


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Mai 2011)

ich hatte bisher einmal "nen zwist" mit einem wanderer. und ich muss zugeben, ich war etwas flott unterwegs. aber ich bremse ungern frontal, wenn ich eine stufe runterfahre. der wanderer ist im prinzip erschrocken, weil er in dem moment als ich runterkam nach hinten zu seinem hund geschaut hat. als er sich wieder umgedreht hat, war ich auf einmal da. soll jetzt nicht heissen "nasenspitze an nasenspitze", aber da wo er grad war. ich hatte die situation natürlich unter kontrolle und den menschen gesehen. der gemeine wandermensch geht aber erstmal davon aus, dass man als biker weniger gut reagieren kann als ein fussgänger.

tjoa, so war das dann. im grossen und ganzen bleibt die saar/westpfalz region eine bikerfreunliche region.

aber das thema wurde mittlerweile bestimmt drölftausend mal durchgekaut.

dem gestürzten die besten genesungswünsche. hoffe es war nicht all zu schlimm.


----------



## Strangefortune (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo!
Ich weiss, es gehört nicht ganz zum Thema, aber ich wollte deswegen nicht gleich einen neuen Thread aufmachen,
und mit der SuFu hab ich hier auch nichts gefunden.

Weiss eigentlich jemand was genaueres über die Umstände des Unfalls,
der sich am 13.05.11 an einer der (Bretter-)Brückchen über die obere Mäusbach (auch in St. Ingbert, in der Nähe der Pur) abgespielt hat?
http://www.sol.de/news/saarland/homburg/St-Ingbert-Fahrrad-maeusbach-bach-gestuerzt-POlizei-unfall-Senior-St-Ingberter-stuerzt-mit-Rad-in-Maeusbach;art27377,3526243#.Tea1QFsUMS4
Ich kann mir keinen richtigen Reim drauf machen, weil man an der einzigen Brücke zwischen dem Wald und der Altenwalder Strasse
in Fahrtrichtung Altenwalder Strasse eher nach links abkommen kann, weil die Brücke direkt hinter einer scharfen Rechtsbiegung liegt.
Das andere Brücklein, welches vielleicht infrage gekommen wäre (nur 20cm breit),
läuft auf eine Treppe zu, deswegen wird der Weg von Radfahrern eher nicht benutzt.

Leider habe ich heute gehört, dass der Radfahrer vom Hals abwärts querschnittsgelähmt ist.
Wenn man sieht, was bei einem Sturz in's Bachbett schon passieren kann,
sind quergelegte Baumstämme an unübersichtlichen Stellen wirklich schon ein Mordversuch.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## crazyeddie (2. Juni 2011)

hatte es in der woche nicht geregnet? von ner nassen holzbrücke ist man ja schnell abgekommen, auch in die "falsche" richtung.


----------



## Sarrois (6. Juni 2011)

Moin,

in der neuen Bikebravo steht was von einem Unfall auf der PUR beim Marathon in St. Ingbert, war das noch ein Unfall oder der Start dieses Freds?


----------

